# Question on deer calls



## TradeMark (Sep 16, 2004)

My wife got me a Quaker Boy game call for Christmas and I was telling a friend about it. He stated he thinks that they are not legal to use in Michigan. I am not fully sure on this so I want to check into more in detail.

It is one you can hang from a tree away from you with a remote control and make either rattle antler, grunt, doe bleat and snort sounds.

Just wanted to check before I did something wrong next year.
Thanks for your time and info.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes you can use it....

From the DNR F&Q section.......
................................................................................
Question 
Can I use an electronic game caller specifically for deer? 

Answer 
Yes, it is legal to use electronic calls for deer hunting in Michigan and they may be manually operated or remotely controlled.

Electronic calls are only prohibited for waterfowl hunting and turkey hunting in Michigan.

http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/M...cF9ncmlkc29ydD0mcF9yb3dfY250PTc0JnBfc2VhcmNoX


----------



## TradeMark (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for the reply malainse.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Just for some additional info. The reason you may have thought that they were illegal to use is because they use to be illegal up until 2-3 years ago. So just recently you could use elec. calls for whitetail in Michigan. Hope this helps. Good luck hunting.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

tdejong302 said:


> Just for some additional info. The reason you may have thought that they were illegal to use is because they use to be illegal up until 2-3 years ago. So just recently you could use elec. calls for whitetail in Michigan. Hope this helps. Good luck hunting.


Electronic calls for deer have never been illegal.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for the update. New knowledge on this end tooo.


----------

